# Grrrrr! Dog food vent......



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree! I hope that you feel better since you posted this.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm another one who spends a lot of money on dog food.....my guys are on a 50-50 diet of kibble and raw. My friends are always telling me that my dogs eat better than most people!! I do what I need to do to ensure that they are and remain healthy (or I shouldn't have them). 

When people comment on what we spend on the dogs.....I simply shrug it off and tell them "they're our babies"!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Good for you! Is it any one elce's business? Are you asking them to pay for it?


----------



## davepharos (Jan 20, 2008)

You know what grinds my gears? 

When people who pay a lot for their dog food make it seem like they are so much better than other dog owners.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Hope you feel better. I have friends who think I'm nuts because I feed half home cooked made with the same proteins and vegetables I eat and half kibble (orijins). Plus I give supplements (Dasuquin, Nordic Naturals Omega 3 capsules, Fortiflora), pumpkin and yogurt. Heck he's healthier and has never had a weight problem.

Good for you!!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

I get so annoyed when people talk about how much I spend on my dog.. between daycare and good food (he gets TOTW), and grooming and treats and toys.. When I go on vacation in 6 weeks, he's getting boarded (which I don't really want to do.. however circumstances mean I have to).. but he's getting boarded at his daycare and he's going to daycare every day.. We're paying a whole LOT of money to do that but I feel like it's important for him. WE chose to get HIM not the other way around and it really irritates me when I'm judged for what I choose to spend on my dog.. 

Also, when I get out of work and can't do anything at night because I'm not going to leave my dog home all night because he's been home a good chunk of the day.. I get it that you're not going to understand.. but don't make me feel like I'm not doing the right thing because this is what I choose to do. 

GRR.. sorry really annoyed right now



I know you guys all understand me though.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rebroland said:


> Also, when I get out of work and can't do anything at night because I'm not going to leave my dog home all night because he's been home a good chunk of the day.. I get it that you're not going to understand.. but don't make me feel like I'm not doing the right thing because this is what I choose to do.


I hear you on this!! I catch so much flak from people (even family) because I am very conscious of needing to be home to let Dexter & Ella out, and am very reluctant to make plans after work because I don't think it's fair to leave them alone again. It frustrates me so much some times!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

davepharos said:


> You know what grinds my gears?
> 
> When people who pay a lot for their dog food make it seem like they are so much better than other dog owners.


 It's not about the cost, it's about the quality! Why don't you go and read the ingredients, do a bit of research, then get back to me with an intelligent reply! Thanks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pawz's mama said:


> It's not about the cost, it's about the quality! Why don't you go and read the ingredients, do a bit of research, then get back to me with an intelligent reply! Thanks.


 
That's really uncalled for and not at all what this forum is all about. We have people who feed a wide range of foods, and that's THEIR business. Personally, I believe that dogs can thrive on a wide range of food options. People have generations of dogs that are long lived, in top shape on food that wasn't around before this latest wave of popular foods. What you feed may be great for your dog, but certainly doesn't mean that another dog would thrive on it. 

Bottom line, ALL people here should be treated with respect.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's really uncalled for and not at all what this forum is all about. We have people who feed a wide range of foods, and that's THEIR business. Personally, I believe that dogs can thrive on a wide range of food options. People have generations of dogs that are long lived, in top shape on food that wasn't around before this latest wave of popular foods. What you feed may be great for your dog, but certainly doesn't mean that another dog would thrive on it.
> 
> Bottom line, ALL people here should be treated with respect.


 Did you not read what he wrote to me???????? Apparantely not.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's really uncalled for and not at all what this forum is all about. We have people who feed a wide range of foods, and that's THEIR business. Personally, I believe that dogs can thrive on a wide range of food options. People have generations of dogs that are long lived, in top shape on food that wasn't around before this latest wave of popular foods. What you feed may be great for your dog, but certainly doesn't mean that another dog would thrive on it.
> 
> Bottom line, ALL people here should be treated with respect.


I think the original poster just meant this for the people that initiate the conversations with her, i.e. 'you pay too much for dog food'. 

I don't think she is coming out and ranting about people that should buy more expensive stuff, and I don't think she's passing judgement really....unless of course those people comment on her spending _too_ much in the first place


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have some friends who have a black lab and an Australian Shepherd and they are both grossly overweight. They feed their dogs Beneful. :yuck: We have told them that they really should put them on a food that's at least a little higher in quality and their answer always is that the Beneful is cheap and the dogs seem to love it, so they don't see any reason to change. They think it's a perfectly healthy food because of all of the pretty vegetables on the bag. :doh:


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Pawz's mama said:


> Did you not read what he wrote to me???????? Apparantely not.


Hey you needed to vent, he needed to vent, I'm sure everyone feels better now 

IT'S FRIDAYYYY. _DON'T WORRY, 'BOUT A TING, EVERY LITTLE TING, GON' BE ALRIGHT.....:wavey: :_


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ActionJackson said:


> Hey you needed to vent, he needed to vent, I'm sure everyone feels better now
> 
> IT'S FRIDAYYYY. _DON'T WORRY, 'BOUT A TING, EVERY LITTLE TING, GON' BE ALRIGHT.....:wavey: :_


If this was Facebook, I would like this post. :bowl:

Every dog is different and thrives on different foods. Some do well on holistic brand kibbles or raw while others do better on foods like Purina or Eukanuba. Feed what your pup does best on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pawz's mama said:


> I'm sick, and tired of hearing- You pay how much for your Dog food???? That's ridiculous! Umm no, what's ridiculous is the crap that you're feeding your Dog on a regular basis. I love my Dog, and don't mind paying a lot for his food because I know he's gonna greatly benefit from it. If you are basing your Dogs diet on whatever is cheapest, maybe you shouldn't have a Dog :uhoh: People make me so mad. Lol. To me it'd be the same thing as feeding your children like Mcdonalds or something every day, and expecting them to be healthy. Nope, not gonna happen. End vent :bowl:


 

Well whomever this is directed at, it is certainly judgemental and I stand by saying, what is great for your dog might not be at all suitable for another.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

davepharos said:


> You know what grinds my gears?
> 
> When people who pay a lot for their dog food make it seem like they are so much better than other dog owners.


You've been here since 2008 and you honestly think that this is an appropriate response? I find what you wrote unbelivably ignorant and in no way a contribution to this forum or discussion. Please, if this is an example of the posts you intend to make, don't post.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Unfortunately "expensive dogfood" isn't about snobbiness or one-upmanship, it really is a sign of responsible pet ownership. 

Sadly cheap dogfood doesn't generally contain the high quality protein that dogs need & the contents of it is highly suspect. The protein it contains is often from dodgy sources e.g. The waste washed off abattoir floors. That meat, mixed with rubbish on the floor & disinfectants used to clean floors is often what ends up in cheap dogwood. Similarly the carbs can be anything from rice straw to recycled newspaper! If you don't believe me feel free to do some research for yourself, the facts are not that hard to find.

Cody is on raw frankenprey. He is very allergic to wheat and hates the non wheat kibbles with a passion. I was looking for a healthy alternative & found the old sheps plight book. I subsequently fact checked the authors newest version for him & after reading both pros & cons was convinced by the research. I will put the link here. Even if you don't raw feed & don't want to raw feed there is some shocking info in there on cheap dogfood.

Ol' Shep's Well-being: A Natural*Perspective - Journal - AChinook


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Well whomever this is directed at, it is certainly judgemental and I stand by saying, what is great for your dog might not be at all suitable for another.


Same could be said for the person that said to her _"you pay how much for dog food? that's ridiculous!"_ You have to get the impression here that she wouldn't be judging if she wasn't judged in the first place, no? I don't get the vibe that she is going around unsolicited and telling people what to do.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's really uncalled for and not at all what this forum is all about.


I disagree the response she recieved was one of the most pithy comments I've read here and was specifically designed to antagonize and irritate.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> I disagree the response she recieved was one of the most pithy comments I've read here and was specifically designed to antagonize and irritate.


LIKE

Even giving benefit of the doubt and saying that it wasn't specifically designed to antagonize and irritate, sometimes you need to know when to withold your opinion when you can tell someone is clearly frustrated to begin with.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's really uncalled for and not at all what this forum is all about. We have people who feed a wide range of foods, and that's THEIR business. Personally, I believe that dogs can thrive on a wide range of food options. People have generations of dogs that are long lived, in top shape on food that wasn't around before this latest wave of popular foods. What you feed may be great for your dog, but certainly doesn't mean that another dog would thrive on it.
> 
> Bottom line, ALL people here should be treated with respect.


Agree with you here 110%



Braccarius said:


> You've been here since 2008 and you honestly think that this is an appropriate response? I find what you wrote unbelivably ignorant and in no way a contribution to this forum or discussion. Please, if this is an example of the posts you intend to make, don't post.


I can see both sides of the coin.

No owner should feel like they're a bad owner or be accused of not loving/caring for their dog just because they can't afford one of the super-premium kibbles. That isn't fair to them. I didn't find that person's post to be offensive, it simply stated another point of view. 

I also know that I spend more on my dog in a month than I should, between food, treats, chewies, and 2 weekly training classes. However, it is what makes ME happy. I don't do it to show off that I spend X dollars or as a status symbol. It makes ME happy and I make other cuts around the house to make it happen. When people say differently, I ignore them. However, most of the people I hang out with are likeminded.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The whole subject really has little to offer. To discuss ingredients, nutritional analysis, various manufacturers, use of ethoxyquin by manufacturers or middlemen, digestability found in various formulas, etc etc etc has merit, but to equate what you're paying for food to how good an owner you are is ludicrous.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> but to equate what you're paying for food to how good an owner you are is ludicrous.


I disagree. I buy expensive dog food and I am proud to say that I love my dog $40/bag worth. You can clearly tell that I am a superior owner and have more of a love of animals than those people that spend like $35/bag. What are they thinking? :no: I say take their dogs away


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^DISCLAIMER^^^^

The previous post was dripping with sarcasm and was meant to break the tension and bring a smile to a face or two.  :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take your $40 bag and up you by 3 fresh poop snacks!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'll take your $40 bag and up you by 3 fresh poop snacks!


haha ya got me! too rich for my blood 

thank goodness it's Friday!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know Penny & Maggies mum. I mean you go to all the effort to get a healthy pup & do all that breed & health research & then you can't be bothered doing the same when it comes to their food? The very stuff that determines future health, muscle mass, weight, dental health, optical health etc? Surely the food that builds your dog is as important as his/her genetical make-up? 

I'm not saying you can't get reasonably priced food that is good or that $=love but generally cheap dog food is crap & people should research what their dogs eat before deciding to feed it to them. Having said that there are expensive brands I don't like either because I think they are as dodgy as most cheap ones, but bottom line here is you need to know what is in the food you are feeding your dog. 

There are people who oppose raw feeding & might think that I'm an irresponsible owner for what I feed too, but at least I know I did the research & I'm feeding my dog after making a very informed decision.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

On a side note, I am going to start buying my dog food on the american side. Same food, same size bag... half the price.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Since my post has created some drama, let me clarify my original point. I am in no way saying that the amount you pay for Dog food is an indication of whether you are a good/ bad owner. My point was I don't like being judged because of how much I spend on my Dogs food, because it's a personal choice. While I do disagree with feeding foods that hold little to no nutritional value, that doesn't mean that whoever pays more is a better owner, that is ridiculous. I just believe that animals should be fed properly to give them the best quality of life possible. Also, I only give Pawz healthy treats : Our animals lives are in our hands, as owners we should make responsible choices. That's all.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Action Jackson I like your post


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Pawz's mama said:


> Since my post has created some drama, let me clarify my original point. I am in no way saying that the amount you pay for Dog food is an indication of whether you are a good/ bad owner. My point was I don't like being judged because of how much I spend on my Dogs food, because it's a personal choice. While I do disagree with feeding foods that hold little to no nutritional value, that doesn't mean that whoever pays more is a better owner, that is ridiculous. I just believe that animals should be fed properly to give them the best quality of life possible. Also, I only give Pawz healthy treats : Our animals lives are in our hands, as owners we should make responsible choices. That's all.


 
I knew exactly where you were coming from and what you meant.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Svan said:


> I don't know Penny & Maggies mum. I mean you go to all the effort to get a healthy pup & do all that breed & health research & then you can't be bothered doing the same when it comes to their food? The very stuff that determines future health, muscle mass, weight, dental health, optical health etc? Surely the food that builds your dog is as important as his/her genetical make-up?
> 
> I'm not saying you can't get reasonably priced food that is good or that $=love but generally cheap dog food is crap & people should research what their dogs eat before deciding to feed it to them. Having said that there are expensive brands I don't like either because I think they are as dodgy as most cheap ones, but bottom line here is you need to know what is in the food you are feeding your dog.
> 
> There are people who oppose raw feeding & might think that I'm an irresponsible owner for what I feed too, but at least I know I did the research & I'm feeding my dog after making a very informed decision.


Like I said above, it is about what makes ME happy. I spend money on my dog in training, treats, kibble, chewies...whatever. I do it because it is for ME. To those that think it is too much, it is clearly not their decision. 

I think feeding a quality kibble is important. It is about feeding what YOU personally can afford. Someone that can't afford to feed their children a meat protein every night at dinner shouldn't be spending $60+ on kibble. Does it make them a bad owner because they feed a middle of the road kibble? NO! Some middle road foods like Chicken Soup, Iams, Pro Plan, Costo, and so on have good ingredients and healthy dogs to show for it. 

*Maybe I should make a new brand of food, full of sawdust and scraps and sell it for $90/bag! I'll bet there are some people out there willing to buy it just because it's expensive. :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Svan said:


> I don't know Penny & Maggies mum. I mean you go to all the effort to get a healthy pup & do all that breed & health research & then you can't be bothered doing the same when it comes to their food? The very stuff that determines future health, muscle mass, weight, dental health, optical health etc? Surely the food that builds your dog is as important as his/her genetical make-up?
> 
> I'm not saying you can't get reasonably priced food that is good or that $=love but generally cheap dog food is crap & people should research what their dogs eat before deciding to feed it to them. Having said that there are expensive brands I don't like either because I think they are as dodgy as most cheap ones, but bottom line here is you need to know what is in the food you are feeding your dog.
> 
> There are people who oppose raw feeding & might think that I'm an irresponsible owner for what I feed too, but at least I know I did the research & I'm feeding my dog after making a very informed decision.


You have no idea what I feed. I have 4 dogs, one a special needs AIHA survivor. Nutrition is very very important to me and I've spent tons of time researching, attending seminars, etc. FYI, 2 of my dogs are on a rotation of Fromm 4 star duck or the new Precise Holistic line with toppers of The Honest Kitchen, PawNaturaw, green tripe or eggs. The goldens are on either Acana or Wellness Core with the same toppers. I also am obsessive that they are not exposed to cleaners or yard chemicals. We use food grade diatomaceous earth on the yards and vinegar or baking soda as indoor cleaners. Just because I stand up for a wide range of food options does NOT mean I don't make very well thought out, informed decisions.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can vouch for P&M's mom. She is one of the most knowledgeable people regarding nutrition on this entire forum. What she feeds is not what I feed, but I always respect her opinions, and, by the way, I've seen her dogs in person and they are thriving. 

There are many members on this forum that feed their dogs a kibble formulation that others here consider low quality, yet their dogs are absolutely healthy, living many years past the average life span of 11 years. There are others on this forum that feed their dogs very expensive and"holistic" kibble and their dogs die of cancer at young ages. Somehow, I don't think what kibble or raw diet we feed is the primary and only factor to overall health and longevity. There are other things in play, including regular veterinary care, dental care, avoidance of environmental chemicals, genetic and line history, etc. 

Before joining this forum I fed my first golden a kibble that I know now is not that great, ingredient wise. Fortunately for me he lived to age of 13 1/2 despite what I fed him, though he did succomb to hemangio. I fed a much better kibble to my Barkley and he died from hemangio at 12 years 11 months. 

Feed what you feel is best for your own dog, based on their individual needs, and within your budget, try to learn new things on this forum and apply them when you think you should, and just ignore anyone trying to judge you based on what you spend or what you choose to feed.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol I bet you would sell quite a few bags. I do agree with you but then many people who feed cheap crap can afford better or could improve the quality if they did a bit of research.

P&Ms mum I never meant to suggest you didn't feed your dogs well or anything, I was just addressing my reply to you to indicate it was in reply to something you said. Like I said, I agree with you but having said that there are a whole lot of people who think it doesn't matter what you feed a dog. That's what I meant. I certainly wasn't having a go at you, I think everything you've said is sensible & good advice. I'm just having a discussion about it from my point of view. So sorry if I offended you


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I pay about $60 a bag, which seems normal to me LOL. 

Though I suppose if I found someone who was paying over $100 I'd be shocked too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on kids play nice! I just cannot believe food related posts get reported so much. There is no point in anyone being rude to another member. If I told you all what I feed my dog you would probably come burn my house down....geeze


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed crap food. Pro Plan. One star. They do as well, or _better_ than many dogs who are fed fancy, well marketed "holistic" foods costing twice as much. Seriously? If my dogs were their best on kibble in a white bag with black lettering, that's what I'd feed 'em.

It's about what your dogs DO BEST ON. I'm not fooled by marketing, pictures of wolves eating prey on the bag, or warnings about the "crap" food that I feed my dogs "killing them" (yep, I've been told that). The proof is in the pudding. Longevity (and not just OLD dogs, but HEALTHY old dogs), vigor, stamina, beautiful coats, the dogs ALWAYS eating it enthusiastically, and pretty much routine veterinary care - nothing more. Oh yeah - I've boarded dogs on some of those fancy foods, and I think they _eliminate _more of it than they digest - I don't seem to have _that _issue, either.

So there. :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think anyone's comments were pointed at any particular person. It's just a conversation, I hope everyone can take a step back and realize no-one was judging anyone on this board, or in this thread.

If I say "I like vanilla ice cream." That does not mean I am saying you are wrong if you like chocolate.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> It's about what your dogs DO BEST ON.


Bingo!! We have a winner!

You could spend a small fortune on some of these designer foods and still be feeding a poor food to your dog. 

The quality of a food is not measured by it's price, it is measured in the results it delivers when fed to dogs over the long term. Actual RESULTS delivered are the best indicator of a foods quality. :wavey:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Bingo!! We have a winner!
> 
> You could spend a small fortune on some of these designer foods and still be feeding a poor food to your dog.
> 
> The quality of a food is not measured by it's price, it is measured in the results it delivers when fed to dogs over the long term. Actual RESULTS delivered are the best indicator of a foods quality. :wavey:


Good Post...thanks


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Bingo!! We have a winner!
> 
> You could spend a small fortune on some of these designer foods and still be feeding a poor food to your dog.
> 
> The quality of a food is not measured by it's price, it is measured in the results it delivers when fed to dogs over the long term. Actual RESULTS delivered are the best indicator of a foods quality. :wavey:


 "Long term". 
I see SO many people switching dog foods so frequently that I wonder how they would ever know the "actual results". I've fed the crap I feed to many generations, including dogs of different pedigrees, and the "actual RESULTS over long term (nearly 20 years) is why I keep feeding it.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> I don't think anyone's comments were pointed at any particular person. *It's just a conversation, I hope everyone can take a step back and realize no-one was judging anyone on this board, or in this thread.
> *
> If I say "I like vanilla ice cream." *That does not mean I am saying you are wrong if you like chocolate.


Yep thats my take too - this is all just people's opinions. However there are many confused first time pup owners out there so I would like to say its not just about "feed your dog what it does best on" . How would you know until it's too late whether the sawdust is better than the good protein?

Sure there are experienced owners who know what works for their dog, but does that work for all your dogs? Are you sure it's "best" for all of them? How would you know since each dog is an individual & you won't know until it's old how that diet worked for it? Fact is in the end it's all down to individual owner preference. There are many good foods put there to feed your dog &*I still say you should do your research then you should start off with the best you can afford - not just anything & then hope for the best.
Fact is:
Your dog can love the food (they add stuff to crap to get dogs to eat it), it can be unbalanced, contain too much fat & you think it gives your dog a nice shiny coat, it can have too much calcium not enough potassium or whatever affecting bone development & growth. How would you know your dog is doing "best" until it's too late to fix any mistakes? *


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Svan said:


> Yep thats my take too - this is all just people's opinions. However there are many confused first time pup owners out there so I would like to say its not just about "feed your dog what it does best on" . How would you know until it's too late whether the sawdust is better than the good protein?
> 
> Sure there are experienced owners who know what works for their dog, but does that work for all your dogs? Are you sure it's "best" for all of them? How would you know since each dog is an individual & you won't know until it's old how that diet worked for it? Fact is in the end it's all down to individual owner preference. There are many good foods put there to feed your dog &*I still say you should do your research then you should start off with the best you can afford - not just anything & then hope for the best.
> Fact is:
> Your dog can love the food (they add stuff to crap to get dogs to eat it), it can be unbalanced, contain too much fat & you think it gives your dog a nice shiny coat, it can have too much calcium not enough potassium or whatever affecting bone development & growth. How would you know your dog is doing "best" until it's too late to fix any mistakes? *


 I agree with this post 150% This is exactly my point! Thank you.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I just let it go. The people down the street feed their cats the cheapest crappy cat food they can get. The cats look like crap. Go figure. They're both fat too because they fill up the bucket so to speak so they don't have to feed them every day - too much work.

I spend a bit more on a reasonable cat food, and feed twice a day and our cat looks awesome. Go figure.

I tried to tell one person that beniful was crap too, however their vet said it was wonderful food so they kept the dog on it, free feeding too (heaven forbid their pork chop of a puggle not have food at all times). Every time I see them they are going to the vet, just spent money at the vet, or are thinking they should call the vet. I want to point out to them that 'hey, ever think that feeding the cruddy food is your vet's way of getting you in every month for odd things like itching and so on?' but I doubt they'd listen. So, I just leave it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Svan said:


> Yep thats my take too - this is all just people's opinions. However there are many confused first time pup owners out there so I would like to say its not just about "feed your dog what it does best on" . How would you know until it's too late whether the sawdust is better than the good protein?
> 
> Sure there are experienced owners who know what works for their dog, but does that work for all your dogs? Are you sure it's "best" for all of them? How would you know since each dog is an individual & you won't know until it's old how that diet worked for it? Fact is in the end it's all down to individual owner preference. There are many good foods put there to feed your dog &*I still say you should do your research then you should start off with the best you can afford - not just anything & then hope for the best.
> Fact is:
> Your dog can love the food (they add stuff to crap to get dogs to eat it), it can be unbalanced, contain too much fat & you think it gives your dog a nice shiny coat, it can have too much calcium not enough potassium or whatever affecting bone development & growth. How would you know your dog is doing "best" until it's too late to fix any mistakes? *


I'm not sure that the argument about the dog being an individual holds much water re: what it is fed. As a breeder, I have fed Pro Plan for close to 20 years. To ALL my dogs. Dogs that I have bred, and dogs that I have purchased. They've ALL done well on it. VERY well. That doesn't seem to be coincidental... I've had dogs come in for boarding and training and fed them my food. They've done well on it, and many owners switch to it.
It is a Purina product. Purina has an excellent history as far as R&D and product testing and RESULTS. 
And it's been said before - MOST of the top winning dogs in all venues are fed Pro Plan. They have to be in top condition to be at the top. That's a decent endorsement. 
How do I know that my dogs are doing "best"??? Because they are HEALTHY! The go to the vet for ROUTINE care, rarely, if ever, due to illness. They have stamina. They have vigor. They have good stool. They have beautiful, HEALTHY coats. They LIVE LONG LIVES (14-16 years - healthy years) and their geriatric blood work is always as good as dogs far younger. What more do you want?

.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. Not worth repeating it again though.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it is horrible that anyone here is judging others for how much they pay for food or what they feed.

When our kids were young and were didn't have much money, our goldens ate regular Purina or even cheaper food. They did fine and lived a healthy life to 12, 12 and almost 15. 
My Selka who ate a very healthy food and supplements developed cancer at 11 last summer and died in seven weeks.
It sucks.
I already feel bad enough and don't need to blame myself for what food, treats etc I gave him when I researched to give him the best.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree, I will continue to spend alot on my dogs food. She is my child and I want her healthy for a long time and will do whatever it takes to help the process.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Svan said:


> I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. Not worth repeating it again though.


I guess I'm not. Sorry you don't think it's worth explaining.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I always tell my clients, "if it ain't broke don't fix it." The beagle I rescued in vet school lived to be 17 years on Purina Dog Chow. As I have said in previous threads/posts I raise my guys on Wellness as the "granddam" of them all had a mom with a corn allergy. And my dogs don't have skin or ear issues. However, last Spring, when my mom was dying from pancreatic cancer, and I would drive every other weekend from Maine to Philly, I would bring a dog.... I was in Philly with my most finicky golden at the same time my sister was there with her English cockers. Her dogs eat Beneful and Little Caesar's. One weekend when we were all there, my Tiki looked at her Wellness, then smelled her cousin's food and looked at me as if to say, "You have to be kidding me." Suffice it to say, Tiki ate Beneful the rest of the trip. Other than that for 7, it costs $46/week for Wellness!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ever one has a opinion, just like we have , well you know what, just make informed choices, that's all, these threads always get people going.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you feed Ol' Roy that means you hate your dog. LOL


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I guess I'm not. Sorry you don't think it's worth explaining.


Not when people deliberately keep misunderstanding me. I saw a thread where someone said she didn't like being judged for trying to do the right thing by her dog & then a whole lot of people jumped on her. I didn't see her criticise any brand of food or anything, for all we know purina is at the top range of what she can afford but suddenly a whole lot of people seemed to take offense & felt they had to come out of the woodwork in defence of their own brand of food, crap or otherwise. I don't get what your problem is, unless you are feeling guilty about the quality of food you are feeding and feel the need to explain yourself? Quite frankly I don't give a **** what you feed your dog- my point was that she is right, you should do your research & feed your dog the best (not most expensive-cute-looking-bag) food you can afford. And that does not mean the cheapest-crap-I-can-get-away-with, but the-best-you-can-afford, just incase you feel like deliberately misunderstanding again.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

kateann1201 said:


> If you feed Ol' Roy that means you hate your dog. LOL


 I'm sorry, but Ol Roy is NOT a good food. I really don't think it's very funny. That's all i'm gonna say.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I always tell my clients, "if it ain't broke don't fix it." The beagle I rescued in vet school lived to be 17 years on Purina Dog Chow. As I have said in previous threads/posts I raise my guys on Wellness as the "granddam" of them all had a mom with a corn allergy. And my dogs don't have skin or ear issues. However, last Spring, when my mom was dying from pancreatic cancer, and I would drive every other weekend from Maine to Philly, I would bring a dog.... I was in Philly with my most finicky golden at the same time my sister was there with her English cockers. Her dogs eat Beneful and Little Caesar's. One weekend when we were all there, my Tiki looked at her Wellness, then smelled her cousin's food and looked at me as if to say, "You have to be kidding me." Suffice it to say, Tiki ate Beneful the rest of the trip. Other than that for 7, it costs $46/week for Wellness!!!


How much are the supplements you give them  LoL


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

kateann1201 said:


> If you feed Ol' Roy that means you hate your dog. LOL


I'm sorry, but Ol Roy is NOT a good food. I really don't think it's very funny. That's all i'm gonna say.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Svan said:


> Not when people deliberately keep misunderstanding me. I saw a thread where someone said she didn't like being judged for trying to do the right thing by her dog & then a whole lot of people jumped on her. I didn't see her criticise any brand of food or anything, for all we know purina is at the top range of what she can afford but suddenly a whole lot of people seemed to take offense & felt they had to come out of the woodwork in defence of their own brand of food, crap or otherwise. I don't get what your problem is, unless you are feeling guilty about the quality of food you are feeding and feel the need to explain yourself? Quite frankly I don't give a **** what you feed your dog- my point was that she is right, you should do your research & feed your dog the best (not most expensive-cute-looking-bag) food you can afford. And that does not mean the cheapest-crap-I-can-get-away-with, but the-best-you-can-afford, just incase you feel like deliberately misunderstanding again.


 Thank you for the support. I appreciate it. I just love my Dog, and want what's best for him. That's all  Glad someone understands that.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Pawz's mama said:


> Thank you for the support. I appreciate it. I just love my Dog, and want what's best for him. That's all  Glad someone understands that.


No worries - it was not that hard to understand you really - all evidence to the contrary 

I guess this kind of thing does get people going (even me), so I'll remember that for next time. :


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok Justin, They get Dasuquin w/MSM and fish oil. It is not about the money , but the prize I won for the Great Neuter debate should offset everything!!! I am so joking!!! The supplements at cost are expensive, but the guys I own have been sound and have great golden skin doing what I do!!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is some info on Ol Roy  Not exactly an ideal diet for your Dog, but that's just my 2 cents. 
Ol Roy Dog Food


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Svan said:


> quality of food you are feeding and feel the need to explain yourself? Quite frankly I don't give a **** what you feed your dog- my point was that she is right, you should do your research & feed your dog the best (not most expensive-cute-looking-bag) food you can afford. And that does not mean the cheapest-crap-I-can-get-away-with, but the-best-you-can-afford, just incase you feel like deliberately misunderstanding again.


So... by your logic I should take Flora off of Purina Pro Plan (which she does wonderfully on) and switch her to a more expensive food simply because I can afford it? That makes no sense. Purina Pro Plan is the best food for my dog, regardless of the price. I can afford the more expensive, more "high quality" foods but when I tried them Flora got super super sick. I really wish everyone could just agree on this simple statement: feed your dog what WORKS for your dog. End of story.

Lol, where is the dead horse and can we get rid of it so everyone stops beating it!?!?!?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pawz's mama said:


> I'm sorry, but Ol Roy is NOT a good food. I really don't think it's very funny. That's all i'm gonna say.


I made the comment because I hate that dog food. And I was being light hearted. If you want to have a panic attack - feel free. And I feed Taste of the Wild


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Svan said:


> Not when people deliberately keep misunderstanding me. I saw a thread where someone said she didn't like being judged for trying to do the right thing by her dog & then a whole lot of people jumped on her. I didn't see her criticise any brand of food or anything, for all we know purina is at the top range of what she can afford but suddenly a whole lot of people seemed to take offense & felt they had to come out of the woodwork in defence of their own brand of food, crap or otherwise. I don't get what your problem is, unless you are feeling guilty about the quality of food you are feeding and feel the need to explain yourself? Quite frankly I don't give a **** what you feed your dog- my point was that she is right, you should do your research & feed your dog the best (not most expensive-cute-looking-bag) food you can afford. And that does not mean the cheapest-crap-I-can-get-away-with, but the-best-you-can-afford, just incase you feel like deliberately misunderstanding again.


 
WHOA!!! I am not "deliberately misunderstanding" you or anyone else. I posted about what I feed. My referring to what I feed as "crap" is because of the holistic rating sites giving it "one star", and others calling it "crap". I don't feel guilty about what I feed, although I have been told many times that it is "junk", and was even told by a raw feeder that I was "murdering my dogs feeding them that kibble." I'm MORE than happy with what I feed, and it is a Purina product (are you referring to Purina as somehow being lesser if it is the top range of what someone can afford?)
I have ALWAYS said to feed what your dog does best on. And "if it ain't broke don't fix it." And I have NEVER disparaged ANYone based on what they feed their dog, only defended MY choice when it's been challenged. I And I answered your questions as to how I would know if it is best for my dogs.

If you purchase a puppy from a breeder who has successfully fed a particular food for a long time, why change that?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Why is everyone so darn cranky in this thread?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG, PG, you and I agree!!! I write this with a smile... as I said previously, my (miserable) beagle lived to be 17 years on Purina dog chow!!! Every dog is different and my current ones, more so!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> OMG, PG, you and I agree!!! I write this with a smile... as I said previously, my (miserable) beagle lived to be 17 years on Purina dog chow!!! Every dog is different and my current ones, more so!


Every dog _is _different, but funny how every dog I have ever fed Pro Plan to has done well. Maybe I'm just lucky.

@ KatieAnn - I think that everyone is "cranky" on this thread becauseA. it started that way (I left it alone for a while, thinking that there were a lot of posts being read wrong, and posted somewhat tongue-in-cheek about the "crap" that I feed. 
AND, B. no little thing, it's about DOG FOOD!!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

PG- I hear ya. I made a joke about Ol' Roy and watched the roof blow off. 

*tosses some Xanax in this thread* LOL


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

kateann1201 said:


> Why is everyone so darn cranky in this thread?


Don't know - but I'm moving my cranky butt outa here now. Need to find some happy non-defensive people to hang with.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I didn't read this whole thread but I feed expensive dog food because it does work for my dogs. I pay a little more at the dog food store and a LOT less at the vet! Works for me ( and my dogs)!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> "Long term".
> I see SO many people switching dog foods so frequently that I wonder how they would ever know the "actual results". I've fed the crap I feed to many generations, including dogs of different pedigrees, and the "actual RESULTS over long term (nearly 20 years) is why I keep feeding it.


I agree!

I am amazed by the "revolving door" attitude some people take when choosing foods for their dogs. 

I've been feeding the same food since about 1980. Why?? Because it consistently delivers dogs that are able to work their butts off running, jumping and swimming for their entire lives while remaining a picture of health with only scheduled tune ups at the Vet. NONE of my dogs has ever needed a trip to the Vet for an illness. (Cuts, scrapes and annuals yes, but never for an illness.) 

You don't get those kind of results feeding a poor food.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> So... by your logic I should take Flora off of Purina Pro Plan (which she does wonderfully on) and switch her to a more expensive food simply because I can afford it? That makes no sense. Purina Pro Plan is the best food for my dog, regardless of the price. I can afford the more expensive, more "high quality" foods but when I tried them Flora got super super sick. I really wish everyone could just agree on this simple statement: feed your dog what WORKS for your dog. End of story.
> 
> Lol, where is the dead horse and can we get rid of it so everyone stops beating it!?!?!?


I think that "best that you can afford" is relative. I mean, if the food that Flora does best on is Pro Plan and you can afford Pro Plan, then that's great. If she does best on Pro Plan, but you can only afford Ol' Roy, then that's what you have to do. But if she's not doing great on foods in the Pro Plan price range, then maybe it's time for an upgrade. I don't think Svan is saying Pro Plan is a bad food...just that you should get the best (again, relative term here) food for YOUR DOG.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I think that "best that you can afford" is relative. I mean, if the food that Flora does best on is Pro Plan and you can afford Pro Plan, then that's great. If she does best on Pro Plan, but you can only afford Ol' Roy, then that's what you have to do. But if she's not doing great on foods in the Pro Plan price range, then maybe it's time for an upgrade. I don't think Svan is saying Pro Plan is a bad food...just that you should get the best (again, relative term here) food for YOUR DOG.


The price has NOTHING to do with whether a food is best for your dog, though. You really cannot say that if she isn't doing great on foods in the Pro Plan price range it's time for an upgrade. I've known dogs fed VERY expensive foods who needed to _downgrade. _You could take 5 different foods, all in the same price range, and a dog may not do well on _any_ of them. You could try 5 foods in the nest price range up and he may not do well on any of _those._ You might find that he does fantastic on one that is LESS expensive than the original food. 
It is NOT about the cost.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's why I said MAYBE it's time, as in it's one thing to consider.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Aw well, my Cody is on raw frankenprey, but recently decided to supplement his diet with a bit of old sock, guess he figured he needed a bit more fibre. :yuck: THAT was a very, very expensive (and traumatic) diet indeed. 

Just a somewhat random post 'cause some people have a problem with understanding the English language & no amount of discussion is ever gonna change that. So lets agree to disagree & let the puppies play nicely together.:

Thanks to those who understood what I was saying, thought for a moment there I might have lost the ability to speak English. Thanks Enzos mom :wavey:

The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue.* ~Author Unknown


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I understand what the original poster was referring to. I've been given flack many times for feeding Charlie $50-60 bags of food (back when I was financially able to do this). People looked at me like I was nuts and rolled their eyes and automatically became defensive thinking that I was judging their food choices. I must say however, that Charlie's response to the most expensive food I tried (Acana) was NOT good. He did the best on Eukanuba Lamb & Rice, but when Euk/Iams had their big manufacturing issues, I couldn't find it anywhere, so we switched to Purina Pro Plan. He still did well. Then, I lost my job one day out of the blue, and bam, I was one last paycheck away from losing everything I had. If it hadn't been for my parents agreeing to let me come live with them, I would have had to give up my Charlie and my 2 kitties. As it stands right now, I have had to downgrade from Pro Plan to Diamond Naturals, and I will honestly say that I see a difference in Charlie's coat, his teeth, and his waistline, and it's not been positive.  I want so much to put him back on Pro Plan or Eukanuba, but without a job, I can't afford it right now. 

I do think a lot of owners just dont give dog / cat food much thought. I am of the belief that as long as pets are loved and taken care of both when they're sick and healthy, that the person who feeds a grocery store brand is NOT a bad pet owner. My uncle's golden, Pal, has lived to almost 13, is still kickin' it, and has been fed Purina Puppy and Dog Chow his whole life. Maybe he's got good genes, maybe it's just luck, or maybe there's more to a dog's health and vitality than just the food. 

Sorry this kinda went off on a tangent... I'm just upset with myself that I lost my job and Charlie is having to eat a food that's really not doing well for him.  

Candace


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Ps love the cuddly pic - is that enzo?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, that is my Enzo. He's quite the cuddle bug. =)


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Candace, so sorry to hear you lost your job. I am sure you are doing your best so don't feel judged. No one is judging anyone here.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Yes, that is my Enzo. He's quite the cuddle bug. =)


Very cute! My boy cuddles that way too, with his head against you. It is so sweet, 'cause he still thinks he fits on my lap


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Svan said:


> Candace, so sorry to hear you lost your job. I am sure you are doing your best so don't feel judged. No one is judging anyone here.


Thanks Svan... I appreciate this reminder. 

P.S. Your Cody is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

firedancer722 said:


> Thanks Svan... I appreciate this reminder.
> 
> P.S. Your Cody is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!



Canadaceeee! I've missed you! Give Charlie hugs for me!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

firedancer722 said:


> Thanks Svan... I appreciate this reminder.
> 
> P.S. Your Cody is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks, I love him to bits! I sure hope your situation sorts itself out soon, I'll be thinking of you & praying for you.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Ok Justin, They get Dasuquin w/MSM and fish oil. It is not about the money , but the prize I won for the Great Neuter debate should offset everything!!! I am so joking!!! The supplements at cost are expensive, but the guys I own have been sound and have great golden skin doing what I do!!


You have NO IDEA how hard it is to find something "dog related" for a vet... It is like shopping for shoes for Jimmy Choo. However, I must digress with a lot of trepadation... I do believe I have found your prize. It took some time! So you'll have to forgive me for how late it may be.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally read through this entire thread wondering how a vent about dog food could make it to 9 pages.

1. For the member who posted that he/she hates the dog people that look down on others because their food is more expensive- I've met several dog "snobs" - the ones I have met own little foo foo dogs and are pretty annoying - but being snobby about what they feed is only one part of the equation - so I get what he/she was saying - and I didn't think the comment was directed at the member, BTW. As a side note, don't respond to this part of my post please, leave the dead horse alone - I just can't help but to comment on this part.

2. Ole Roy - I was actually thinking about posting the same thing! Mostly sawdust that stuff is! I remember being at a dog rescue big event and they let children decorate a dog bone to give their dogs. It was an Ole Roy dog bone and even before Max, I wouldn't have fed it to them. I do think that stuff is awful food - I don't think anyone will disagree with you there!

3. My own dog food path - Beneful was the only dog food my Willow would actually eat and she did well on the food - shiny coat and all! When I got Max, he went to that as a grown up as he saw her food as a bowl of yummy treats. I did change our food and go to a more expensive grain free food because of Max though - he was not doing well on that food. He was a itchy and stuff so I thought, possible allergies and poor Willow had to suck it up and get hungry enough to finally eat 4 Health but I'm happy to say, she seems to like it now! However, Max isn't on the right food yet - he's doing better but still gets the itchies from time to time - I will need to change Max's food again when I can afford to and sadly that isn't a situation where I have 2 dogs to feed so Max is just going to have stay on this for the indetermined future.

I think a good dog owner isn't defined solely by the food he or she feeds their dog - although spending the upwards amount they can afford to is a nice flag - I think it's more about where is your dog all the time? Inside or outside? How much of the house is your dog allowed to be in or on? Do you actually spend time exercising and playing with your dog? A person can feed expensive food and still be a lousy owner if they ignore/tie their dog out all the time - although, I admit, those two things usually do not follow each other.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I work at a pet store and all the time people come in the store asking for 'the best, most expensive food' I always ask them WHY they need the 'best most expensive' they say they want their dog in the best condition. I tell everyone who comes in that I could show you a 5 out of 5 star, $100.00 for 30lb bag and I could show you a $30.00 for 30-40lb bag of food. Every dog is unique and what works for my dog, wont necessarily work for yours. What works for yours, might not work for Joey. I look at it as a trial and error. Especially with people who have a dog with an allergy and don't KNOW what the allergy is. 

I personally feed Joey fromm, and I often buy the mid size bags. So its $40-45 for a 15/16lb bag. My best friend who has a 'westipoo' feeds her dog ceasar and always gives me a hard time for spending that much money on food for my dog. Its not about the price of the food, or the quality of the food, its about what does Joey best. Joey has a sensitive tummy already so I have to be careful with the richness of some foods/treats I can give him.

Edit: I just read more of this thread so im going to add more. I often refer people to pro plan because i have honestly herd many many GOOD things about this food, and read on here how it has done so many dogs good. My co workers often disagree with me but thats just because we have to push our brand (which i dont like at all, tried Joey on it and he pooped 4 times a day and farted non stop). I Have read so much on this forum on good foods, bad foods, what problems have been 'cured' by new foods that the most important thing to stress to everyone and anyone is its what you're dog does best on! Dogs are individuals like we are. I dont like lemons and limes and oranges. My brother loves them. INDIVIDUAL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, clearly we should just disregard everything Jam said. Who doesn't like oranges?! Crazy woman...


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Well, clearly we should just disregard everything Jam said. Who doesn't like oranges?! Crazy woman...


That's like hating chocolate, butterscotch or flowers.... some people eh? LoL (Just kidding).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Well, clearly we should just disregard everything Jam said. Who doesn't like oranges?! Crazy woman...





Braccarius said:


> That's like hating chocolate, butterscotch or flowers.... some people eh? LoL (Just kidding).


I know  Im a terrible person. Limes, lemons, citrus. EWWW:yuck: Bring me the pears and apples!!!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> Finally read through this entire thread wondering how a vent about dog food could make it to 9 pages.
> 
> 1. For the member who posted that he/she hates the dog people that look down on others because their food is more expensive- I've met several dog "snobs" - the ones I have met own little foo foo dogs and are pretty annoying - but being snobby about what they feed is only one part of the equation - so I get what he/she was saying - and I didn't think the comment was directed at the member, BTW. As a side note, don't respond to this part of my post please, leave the dead horse alone - I just can't help but to comment on this part.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if you were asking me, or just generalizing, but i'll answer anyway. My Dog is kept inside, other than potty breaks, play/ walk time. He is never tied up, as we have a large fenced in backyard. He get's exercised daily, and I do training/mental stimulation/ fetch, every single day. I am diligent with Vet visits. I keep him very well groomed, including ears, nails, ect. Always supply him with toys/chews/treats, but only ones that are healthy. Basically he get's treated like one of my children. I don't think he deserves any less. And by the way, I have an 11 year old girl, and 2 boys aged 2, and 3.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pawz's mama said:


> I'm not sure if you were asking me, or just generalizing, but i'll answer anyway. My Dog is kept inside, other than potty breaks, play/ walk time. He is never tied up, as we have a large fenced in backyard. He get's exercised daily, and I do training/mental stimulation/ fetch, every single day. I am diligent with Vet visits. I keep him very well groomed, including ears, nails, ect. Always supply him with toys/chews/treats, but only ones that are healthy. Basically he get's treated like one of my children. I don't think he deserves any less. And by the way, I have an 11 year old girl, and 2 boys aged 2, and 3.


I'm thinking her question was more of a rhetorical one. No one doubts that you take good care of your pup!


----------



## davepharos (Jan 20, 2008)

Geez, don't read the board for a day, and come back to a huge thread. I forget that food is such a hot button these days.

I apologize if my original post was taken as a personal attack. I understand the original poster was just venting, and I should have just let it go. Something just rubbed me the wrong way, perhaps it is knowing too many people in my life who equate the amount they pay for something with its value. I'm sorry for projecting that on to this thread.

on to food...

My last golden lived to be 13, and was fed eukanuba. He was a beautiful guy, and did well on it. Of course, I got him in 1993, and people weren't really worried about food back in those days.

Fast forward to today, my current golden is 3. I read and researched way too much about food. He has always been on proplan, and done great on it. But I felt I could do better for him. I can afford better for him. So I tried out a bunch of the 4-5 star premium dog foods. And he did not do well on them. So today I'm back to proplan, and he is doing great.

Like people have said, all dogs are different, and whats best for one isn't best for all. Which is too bad, it would make things a lot easier. 

p.s. My best friend has a golden, which they fed beniful. I made them switch to something a bit better.  (actually, i made them switch to proplan, so i wouldn't have to bring food over when I brought my dog to play, hehe)


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Not at all, I was just putting my thoughts out there - I didn't intend to put anyone down or anything. I was just speaking generally. Max would like to be your dog, I'm sure. We do the best we can on what budget we have but you take better care of your dogs than I do. Still, Max gets by - he's a happy dog and I hope he knows that we do the best we can! 




Pawz's mama said:


> I'm not sure if you were asking me, or just generalizing, but i'll answer anyway. My Dog is kept inside, other than potty breaks, play/ walk time. He is never tied up, as we have a large fenced in backyard. He get's exercised daily, and I do training/mental stimulation/ fetch, every single day. I am diligent with Vet visits. I keep him very well groomed, including ears, nails, ect. Always supply him with toys/chews/treats, but only ones that are healthy. Basically he get's treated like one of my children. I don't think he deserves any less. And by the way, I have an 11 year old girl, and 2 boys aged 2, and 3.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs are doing good on purina bonnie adult complete i spend $34 for a 44 pound bag. A 44 pound bag of purina pro plan here in australia costs $110. Yes i could probably afford to feed that but why waste money if my dogs are doing good with the cheaper food. I agree give what the dog does best on.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> NONE of my dogs has ever needed a trip to the Vet for an illness. (Cuts, scrapes and annuals yes, but never for an illness.).


But don't you think this has more to do with your overall care of your dogs and your dog-owning experience? You don't panic, etc... 

There's no dog food that will miraculously make your dog live X amount of years and never get sick.

I think putting your dog on a good food that his body can handle means you will have a clear conscience if anything ever happens. The same thing is true of taking your dogs to the vet when something isn't right. 

I have a tiny hope that putting my dog on the best food possible might help keep his intestines/digestive system healthy, keep him at a good weight, keep his coat shiny and thick, keep his eyes healthy and clear, keep his teeth clean, and so forth. 

I am just as careful about my own diet and avoid foods that my body can't handle or what will be harmful to my body in the long run. Of course I would do the same for my dog. Sensibly speaking.

Feeding homecooked is probably the best route, but I don't have the time right now. I'm sure that when my dog gets old and if he starts having a problem chewing kibble I will at least do the homecooked route. We never did so with our two previous old men who had all of their teeth in working order right to the end. 

Anyway. 

I thought I'd stand up for the holistic kibble feeders. And standing up for them is not an attack on Purina Pro Plan or whatever. I fed PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach to my guy for a short while and wouldn't have a problem doing so again. He did fine on it. Probably the only complaint I had was how much he was pooping while eating it. :uhoh: 

The kibbles I choose not to feed my dog are those I know would cause a digestive upset with my golden. This includes some cheaper brands and some mondo expensive ones.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Good post Megora


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

for the last 23 years i have always fed proplan, my dogs have always been healthy and gorgeous. i agree with everything PG said about proplan.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

I have researched pro plan, and I definitely think it has a better ingredient list than most of the cheaper brands out there. If you are feeding your Dog what's best for them, I can respect that.


----------



## PJ's Mom (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel that I save money at he vet because I feed a high quality dog food. PJ is in really great shape, and she has a nice coat.
PJ's Mom


----------



## chris dant (Mar 11, 2011)

*Food and paw's momma vent*

I am a vet and new to this forum.

There's a good deal of opinion here, much of which is incorrect and some of it downright nasty. To tell forum members to go read ingredients and get back to a member about food is ridiculous. I doubt this poster really understands dog nutirition and what's good and bad for a dog. i doubt you'd understand the meaning of how specific ingredients affect your dog!!

I have recommended foods and those I wouldn't recommend as a vet. But I certainly wouldn't suggest other people use specific products and read labels. 

This rant is unnecessary and uninformed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> But I certainly wouldn't suggest other people use specific products and read labels.


My vet does not suggest people use specific products unless asked, but they do advise that people read the labels. I'm confused as to why that would not be good advice? Understanding what you feed your dog is a good idea, isn't it?


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

chris dant said:


> I am a vet and new to this forum.
> 
> There's a good deal of opinion here, much of which is incorrect and some of it downright nasty. To tell forum members to go read ingredients and get back to a member about food is ridiculous. I doubt this poster really understands dog nutirition and what's good and bad for a dog. i doubt you'd understand the meaning of how specific ingredients affect your dog!!
> 
> ...


 Are you finished now??? I don't understand the meaning of ingredients??? Lol. That's really funny. You don't know me at all. Because you're a Vet, that means you know everything???? Sure, why not. I have a lot of knowledge, and experience with animals. Enough said. Don't answer my posts if you're going to be ignorant. Good day.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> But don't you think this has more to do with your overall care of your dogs and your dog-owning experience? You don't panic, etc...


A dogs overall health comes down to three basic components, Genetics, Lifestyle and Nutrition. So if a dogs' food doesn't deliver proper nutrition it will hamper it's ability to remain healthy over the long term.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> A dogs overall health comes down to three basic components, Genetics, Lifestyle and Nutrition. So if a dogs' food doesn't deliver proper nutrition it will hamper it's ability to remain healthy over the long term.


 I agree!!!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

little hesitant to jump into such a contraversal topic.
but my 15 year old cat...has been raised on Iams. He's never had any health issues ...is still spunky and doing well.
he's currently on hairball controll..the ONLY food ive found that helps his hairball problem.
Iams recently had a recall which gave me a chance to try him on better foods..just didnt work.
but when i posted something on fb about the recall..i was jumped all over because i was feeding my cat 'crap'.... I guess id be on the side of 'whats works best' cause after 15 years hes doing amazing and the other foods ive tried just dont work.


that being said..my Cavalier..had the WORST stomach.
he couldnt stomach anything except the very high end vet recommended food.
anything else just wrecked him.
he lived to be 9 years old..i posted here when he passed. This had nothing to do witht he food he had..but the health crisis that had overtaken this breed


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> A dogs overall health comes down to three basic components, Genetics, Lifestyle and Nutrition. So if a dogs' food doesn't deliver proper nutrition it will hamper it's ability to remain healthy over the long term.


I agree with this too. It's the reason why I feed X food. I see the results in my healthy dog and I trust in that. We have been feeding this same brand for a very long time. 

At the same time I do acknowledge that dog food alone is not going to keep my dogs healthy long term. Not the same way as keeping them thin and active (mentally and physically). It's about the best way I can think of dealing with any genetic issues my dog might have - whether that is allergies or even likelihood of developing cancer or diabetes or whatever else.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

chris dant said:


> I am a vet and new to this forum.
> 
> There's a good deal of opinion here, much of which is incorrect and some of it downright nasty. To tell forum members to go read ingredients and get back to a member about food is ridiculous. I doubt this poster really understands dog nutirition and what's good and bad for a dog. i doubt you'd understand the meaning of how specific ingredients affect your dog!!
> 
> ...


 
I wonder, as a vet, do you recommend Hills Science Diet?

As for it being pointless and ridiculous to read the label - as goldens are very allergic prone and most of the time, that allergy is to grain - I think it's just the opposite. It is super important for every dog owner to understand the ingredient list, basic dog nutrition, and relevant info on what breed you have re: food and nutrition.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As this vet has said in the past, my miserable rescue beagle lived to 17 years on Purina Dog Chow. My general advice to client with food is if it "aint't broken, don't fix it." Meanwhile the Pet Store down the street from me tries to convert every one to raw or grain fee. Honestly, I fed Science Diet Active to my first golden(Sally) for years due to the high fat content. And honestly, part of the reason was that it was supplied free from Hills as part of their promo. As I have said, mine eat Wellness and have for 10 plus years. The reason being that Golden#3 had a mom whose yeasty skin allergies were exacerbated by corn in the food. i am not wedded to Wellness, either. I find that Wellness doesn't react well to some dogs' digestive systems. My dogs NEVER have skin or ear problems. However, some of the dogs I have bred get hot spots. I wonder is it the diet? the management? the luck of the draw? I have a sister who feeds her E cockers Beneful because that is all they will eat. And it is not about money because she would feed them fillet if that's what it took. Both dogs came from breeders who use Proplan. The science of nutrition is open for discussion. I have always converted my guys to adult dog food at 4 months. One of my colleagues insisted on feeding his lab, Large Breed Sci Diet, for one year. Not only was he a fat puppy, but he blew out both cruciates by one year of age. I still think back to the Dark Ages(when I was a child) when it was dog chow and nothing else... and our dogs lived to 16 years.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, there was no heartworm, meds , back in 1950's, 60's, and before, when we got our old english sheepdog, in early 80's, she got cycle dog food, then i learned of iams, why did the dogs in the 50's, 60's, live longer lives, some did.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But if you go by k9data, a lot of the goldens back in the 60's and 70's lived about as long as they do today (average 12 years).

Of course you look at Great Teddy Bear and some of his sibs, they were living an average of 6-7 years.  

I wonder what they ate.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> As for it being pointless and ridiculous to read the label - as goldens are very allergic prone and most of the time, that allergy is to grain - I think it's just the opposite.


This is where a lot of people get it wrong.

Goldens as a breed are NOT dramatically prone to allergies and food allergies in goldens like other dogs are extremely rare.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> This is where a lot of people get it wrong.
> 
> Goldens as a breed are NOT dramatically prone to allergies and food allergies in goldens like other dogs are extremely rare.


^ Seconds this. 

Our guy is the first golden I've had who seems to have minor allergy problems. That would be corn causing ear infections and then his eye issues in fall (my best guess is leaf mold and mildew). 

As long as I feed him kibble that is corn free, he has had no more ear infections. And his eyes are fine right now. 

Even Pro Plan apparently acknowledges that corn might cause skin or other issues with dogs, since their sensitive skin and stomach kibble is corn free.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> This is where a lot of people get it wrong.
> 
> Goldens as a breed are NOT dramatically prone to allergies and food allergies in goldens like other dogs are extremely rare.


 

Goldens are known for food allergies first and foremost - and if you look at the percentage of dogs that are only on here with food allergies, and you think about how little people use this forum vrs. how many golden owners there are out there - I think that shows in itself how not rare it is.

When I asked my vet about hip dysplasia, etc. in the breed, she said she'd be a lot more aware of allergies as that is what is most common in that breed and being here has only proven her right IMO.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ Seconds this.
> 
> Our guy is the first golden I've had who seems to have minor allergy problems. That would be corn causing ear infections and then his eye issues in fall (my best guess is leaf mold and mildew).
> 
> ...


 
If a dog is having an issue with corn wouldn't that equal being allergic to or not at the very least, not being able to digest correctly? In either case, you're having to take your dog off of one food due to an ingredient in it - no matter what you call it, it's still all about taking a certain food and having to eliminate it from their diet. 

I'm not saying that it is very common, but as a breed, it is what my vet equates to goldens more than other breeds- and it's what I see common enough on this forum.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Having had my rescue beagle side by side with my first golden, I saw first hand how much itchier goldens are than some breeds. My beagle didn't even scratch if she got a flea. My current goldens do like to groom themselves a lot.. they just don't make skin lesions. I think I see a fair amount of itchy goldens, but I don't think it is purely food allergies(The town I work in has swamps... and people like to walk there dogs near them and in them. I think things like that with disgusting water on the skin add to skin problems).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Off food topic, but I see that goldens are over represented in our practice with flea allergies.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Having had my rescue beagle side by side with my first golden, I saw first hand how much itchier goldens are than some breeds. My beagle didn't even scratch if she got a flea. My current goldens do like to groom themselves a lot.. they just don't make skin lesions. I think I see a fair amount of itchy goldens, but I don't think it is purely food allergies(The town I work in has swamps... and people like to walk there dogs near them and in them. I think things like that with disgusting water on the skin add to skin problems).


I've always had in the back of my mind the idea that some (not all) of the Goldens on this forum may not actually have a "food" allergy, but an environmental allergy. Is that what you are seeing in your practice? 

Also, I am always trying to better educate myself in dog health issues. Are there any resources a layperson like me could go to get a better handle on canine nutrition, one not related to a particular philosophy (holistic vs. conventional) or a particular company? I'm looking for something unbiased and scientific in every respect. I'm directing this questions to our professional veterinarians on this thread. I've asked my dog's veterinarian team and unfortunately they are tied to one company and I haven't gotten an answer. Thanks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

With all the concern about food allergies, this might be of interest. It was on another forum, and is a new allergy testing protocol by Dr. Jean Dodds.



> *NutriScan - Dr. Dodds Food Sensitivity Test*
> Saw this on an email list:
> Dr. Dodds will be introducing NutriScan, novel, patented canine food sensitivity and food intolerance diagnostic testing. This assay system utilizes an important new approach in nutrition - that salivary diagnostics can more accurately identify the foods to be avoided rather than focus on those less like to be reactive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

My friend is a british vet who did a lot of research on GR skin issues as the breed is well known for having these. She concluded that the GR skin-organ has an abnormal immune response making GR more susceptible to skin allergies and hot spots which can be very difficult to treat. 

Cody is the first golden I've had with severe allergies. He gets hayfever, is very allergic to fleas (one flea walking on him leaves a trail of itchy rash) and he is allergic to wheat. If he goes into the ocean & isn't rinsed straight after he will itch too. 

Previous Goldens have shown sensitivity to salt water & fleas, but not like Cody.

Cody will literally chew paws and body into a mass of sores if he has a single flea. He is on a cortisone spray and antihistamine tablets.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HYPOTHYROIDISM. If the immune system is compromised, as with thyroid deficiency, there will be more allergic type responses. There are very few dogs with _true_ food allergies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I see a lot of itchy dogs. Not all have food allergies, but their manifestation of an allergy can be itchy skin. Whether it be to food, fleas, inhalants, or environmental conditions....As an aside, my own theory with ears is that I never clean them. If they have debris, I take a tissue and wipe the goo out. I never use any liquid and my dogs never get that full blown ear inflammation that goldens get. I think that the acidic liquid removes both good and bad flora and fauna.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hypothyroidism alone is not an itchy disease. Endocrine diseases in general are not itchy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Hypothyroidism alone is not an itchy disease. Endocrine diseases in general are not itchy.


Of course it isn't. But "itchy" skin, hot spot, ear infections, etc ARE symptoms of hypothyroidism.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> HYPOTHYROIDISM. If the immune system is compromised, as with thyroid deficiency, there will be more allergic type responses. There are very few dogs with _true_ food allergies.


Not true, there are many Goldens with real skin & food allergies. It is a well known issue for the breed as acknowledged by vets, breeders and owners. It's not something that only exists in the mind of some neurotic owners. 

My dog was born in a clean environment & has been raised in the same. We are an Eco-friendly household so there are no environmental issues that can lead to allergies. Yet every spring he has runny, itchy eyes (no puss) and a runny nose unless he is on antihistamines. Likewise he is fine on a diet that doesn't contain wheat. I can count the minutes until the scratching starts if he manages to beg a crust of bread off someone. Likewise I daily fleacomb him & if he has a single flea on him I can track the bugger by the rash on him, especially belly & bum.

Anyway, Cody has no thyroid issues, he's just recently had a full blood workup ( we do it annually for all pets) & he is fine. Other than the allergies offcourse.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Unless the theory has changed since when I was in school, endocrine diseases i.e. thyroid, etc are not itchy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Svan said:


> Not true, there are many Goldens with real skin & food allergies. It is a well known issue for the breed as acknowledged by vets, breeders and owners. It's not something that only exists in the mind of some neurotic owners.
> 
> My dog was born in a clean environment & has been raised in the same. We are an Eco-friendly household so there are no environmental issues that can lead to allergies. Yet every spring he has runny, itchy eyes (no puss) and a runny nose unless he is on antihistamines. Likewise he is fine on a diet that doesn't contain wheat. I can count the minutes until the scratching starts if he manages to beg a crust of bread off someone. Likewise I daily fleacomb him & if he has a single flea on him I can track the bugger by the rash on him, especially belly & bum.
> 
> Anyway, Cody has no thyroid issues, he's just recently had a full blood workup ( we do it annually for all pets) & he is fine. Other than the allergies offcourse.


As I stated TRUE food allergies ARE rare.

From the Great Dane Lady's site:

Albert Townshend DVM writes: "Food allergy is rare; other causes of GI and/or dematologic sign are more common and some may also respond (for nonallergeric reasons) to dietary manipulation. There are two types of unpleasant reactions to food. The first is an immunologic reaction (a true food allergy). The second is a nonimmunologic reaction (what is termed a food intolerance). Food intolerance are much more common. Allergic reactions do occur to corn, however, depending on the research cited, corn is not thought to be a very common allergen. At least not as high on the list as soybeans, beef, wheat, eggs or dairy products. Even rice has been found to cause allergic reactions in a rare few animals."
As stated research shows food allergies are actually very rare in dogs/cats, but skin problems are far too common and due to *poor quality, grain based diets *(not grain, but grain based diets)* , nutritional deficiencies, over use of antibiotics, lack of dietary enzymes & beneficial bacteria in a diet. *I have found the vast majority of skin problems and reoccurring ear infections are actually caused by by Malazzeia or candida yeast overgrowth in the body. *In the past 5 years we have worked with thousands of cases of systemic yeast in pets and had great success with a change in diet and appropriate supplements to support the immune function.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*AVMA's Dog Food News: 7 Myth Busters | Dancing Dog Blog*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From BARF Mythology

*Food Allergy and Intolerance - Myth 4*
Barfers' commonly claim reduced levels of food intolerances or "allergies". True allergies in domestic dogs are very, very rare.29. Still rare, but more common, are food intolerances or adverse reactions, usually presenting in itchy scratchy skin, chronic ear infections, and vomiting and diarrhea. Between 8 and 11% of all dogs elicit adverse reactions to food at one point in their lives. A review of literature encompassing a large number of dogs and published studies covering the US, Australia, New Zealand and Europe was conducted. That study revealed the following proteins in descending order are the major culprits in dogs: Beef, Wheat, Dairy, Lamb, Chicken, Egg, and Soy. These seven items comprise 93% of all adverse reactions.29 Internet mythology, emboldened by unscrupulous manufacturers anxious to create a niche in the market frequently ascribe allergies to corn, yet corn is one of the least likely sources of intolerance. Only 4% of the 8-11% of all intolerant dogs has shown intolerance to corn and rice combined. Part of the problem certainly has to be attributed to the use of ELISA blood tests for allergies, which are well known and well documented to be completely worthless in determining adverse reactions to food. Nonetheless some veterinary clinics continue to order these tests and rely upon them, thus providing poor information to their clients and increasing the perceived level of food intolerances that exist.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Canine Food Allergies | Hypoallergenic Dog Food

Contrary to what most people think, a true food allergy in dogs is not as common as it seems. It accounts for less than 10 percent of cases referred to veterinarians. Food allergies in dogs are far less common than canine atopic dermatitis (canine atopy) and flea allergy dermatitis. If your dog shows symptoms of dog allergies, suspect food allergies only when you have ruled out other causes (e.g. atopy or dog flea allergies). 

Canine food allergies can begin at any age, but are most common in dogs over 2 years of age.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Off food topic, but I see that goldens are over represented in our practice with flea allergies.....


 
If a flea farts in Hilo, HI my boy gets hives.


----------

